# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Trục A mới hoàn thiện.

## Nam CNC

Khoe thì không cần nói nhiều, nhìn nhiều nó mới phê.

    - thông số, harmonic 1:50 , kích thước 25-50 ( chuẩn harmonic ) dùng bạc trượt con lăn.
    -Động cơ bước sanyo denki 3A , mặt bích 86.
    -Mâm cặp TQ , 80mm, 3 chấu tự định tâm ( đang thèm con 4 chấu độc lập 1 tấc trở lại lắm... ai có bán cho em nhé )
...............
     Đầu tiên em hộp số



     Sau đó gá lên khung gang



     Độ thêm khớp nối 


     Gắng mâm cặp


     Gắng động cơ



     Sau đó nguyên cái trục xoay từ đầu đến đít




       Đang săn lùng cái chống tâm, kẹt quá chế tiếp ( nghề của chàng mà ).

----------

Boyred2000, CBNN, duonghoang, Khoa C3, Khongnickname, kimtan, mpvmanh

----------


## Khoa C3

> 


Hàng trông ngầu quá, tiện anh cho em xin khoảng cách lỗ bắt cái mâm cặp như của anh với, em đang phay cái mặt bích gắn vào hộp số mà chưa mua mâm.

----------


## duonghoang

Anh Nam cho em mượn nha  :Smile: , để em kiếm cái đầu chống tâm thử

----------


## Mr.L

hjchjc tềnh hềnh mr Nam harmonic trở nên nguy hiểm quá lợi hại quá ^^ cục eke đó kím âu ra vậy chèn

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng dữ dằn không à, tớ chuyên gia bán đồ 2nd, mà cái này mới quá nên bác Dương Hoàng cứ qua mượn về xài cho nó cũ rồi em bán sau ạ hahaha, nhớ đừng cho dao găm vào trục A của em nhé, nó mất zin ( hình như bác mất zin rồi thì phải .... mất giá rồi).
          @Khoa, cái mâm cặp này của TQ, đường kính ngoài 80, đường kính tâm lổ bắt ốc là 66mm , 3 con lệch 120 độ.
          @MR.L... cái cục đó hàng độc đó cha, có 1 không 2, đưa người khác gia công ứ thèm làm.

----------

duonghoang, Khoa C3

----------


## duonghoang

Nói đùa anh Nam vậy thôi chứ anh Nam còn cái Hộp số Harmonic nào thì để cho em 1 cái nhé, em cũng đang dự tính làm trục A, mai mốt gì đó em qua nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da,,,, harmonic thì khỏi lo, chắc tui đổi tên thành Nam harmonic luôn quá, qua nhà tui tuyển cho 1 cái bự chà bá về nhà tập tạ luôn.

         Tình hình là ở nhà chỉ còn vài cái thôi, chắc phải thực hiện chính sách bán nội bộ cho anh em thân thiết với giá 1 chầu ăn ốc thôi..... mau mau ai nhận là thân thiết thì đăng kí nha, một phút bất chợt tui nổi hứng chứ chiều nó buồn thì xóa mất cái dòng này ngay.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## ga_cnc

bút sa gà chít rùi anh Nam ơi, hahaha:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

3 con ốc đó M6. Định lấy cái harmonic của anh bán cho em làm đó hả??? nhớ khoe hàng nhé.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Chuẩn đó anh. cái bài trên em sửa mà ấn thành xóa mất  :Frown:

----------

